# new turkey help



## packard82uk (Oct 16, 2012)

can any give me any reasons to have or not to have a turkey with my 5 chickens i already have


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm a big animal lover and I say if you have the space, and can care properly for your animal, they're should be no reason NOT to get the turkey. As far as I know they chickens and turkey should be fine. Perhaps if someone knows different they will speak up. But if you can care properly for both chickens and turkey, why not get one? If I had the space and area I would not mind a turkey. Hope this helps out some! I would do what you feel is right . If you want a turkey, get one. Just be prepared to care for it in the way it needs to be cared for. Best wishes.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

You said with your chickens ... 

I would not house them together, main reason being I'm ol school and heard all the stories. We had free range turkeys (in our barn area) with the chickens in a coop/run (no where near the barn). 

(illnesses/diseases being the ol school rules)


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

I've raised turkeys with my chickens for the last four years and have yet to have any problems at all.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

A good friend has two turkeys in with her chickens and has never had a problem.


----------

